# New Printers on September 12, 2012 [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 24, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/new-printers-on-september-12-2012-cr2/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/new-printers-on-september-12-2012-cr2/"></a></div>
<p><strong>New Printers

</strong>I’m told that ahead of Photokina, Canon will be announcing new printers on September 12, 2012. Expect new semi-pro PIXMA printers.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## dstppy (Aug 24, 2012)

What? No calculator mice? That's it, I'm selling my input devices and going to nikon. ;D


----------

